# Button and tip



## hands (25/7/15)

Playing around today i made a button and matching tip for my REO. 


I also made a bottom ring to cover up the gap on the Hornet


Now all i need is a red and black REO

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## DoubleD (25/7/15)

Stunning as always @hands 

What material is that?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (25/7/15)

Very nice indeed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (25/7/15)

DoubleD said:


> What material is that?


poly resin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/7/15)

Such talent you have @hands!

That button reminds me of marbles at school. There was one that looked like that. Lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/15)

As always so awesome and I need a set for my Hornet too!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (25/7/15)

@hands You have mad skills dude... Just brilliant!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands (25/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> As always so awesome and I need a set for my Hornet too!


will do skipper.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dirge (25/7/15)

hands said:


> Playing around today i made a button and matching tip for my REO.
> View attachment 32096
> 
> I also made a bottom ring to cover up the gap on the Hornet
> ...



Really nice looking drip tip and button, good job. I recently learnt about this in a video I was watching so wanted to chime in and say that beauty ring thing you made is called a BogRat 

http://www.hardcorevapers.com/Spares-Accessories/Accessories/BogRat-Accessories

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/7/15)

@hands, you're seriously skilled.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (25/7/15)

Wow @hands, you never seize to amaze me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (25/7/15)

Added a ring to my favorite atty to match the button and tip.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee (25/7/15)

hands said:


> Added a ring to my favorite atty to match the button and tip.
> View attachment 32106
> View attachment 32107


Absolutely amazing man!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/7/15)

Geez now that is skill! 
Stunning!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (9/8/15)

played around some more

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (9/8/15)

So like, erm... can we order stuff? I'd be ultra keen on a couple chuff caps.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/8/15)

I have only one word. N2H!

Love the stumpy! Well I love them all but my fav is the stumpy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (9/8/15)

Amazing @hands

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (9/8/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> So like, erm... can we order stuff?



i do not have a vendor section up yet and will soon. pm me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/8/15)

Just ...... WoW

I've never even felt the need to spend more than R40 on a drip tip before... Until now 

Incredible!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (9/8/15)

Awesome stuff @hands!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (30/8/15)

made a drip tip from some hairy vitex burl today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## kev mac (30/8/15)

hands said:


> Added a ring to my favorite atty to match the button and tip.
> View attachment 32106
> View attachment 32107


You have talent @hands

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

